# I Need a wood grips for Python...HELP!



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I am in the process of buying an older Colt Python which has the smaller grips on it. Does anyone know of a link or links to buy the "oversized" original wooden grips with emblem for a Python? Thanks.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

thedr said:


> I am in the process of buying an older Colt Python which has the smaller grips on it. Does anyone know of a link or links to buy the "oversized" original wooden grips with emblem for a Python? Thanks.


Not original grips but look at these 2
http://www.badgercustomgrips.com/colt_pistol_grips.php
http://www.grips4guns.com/revolver/colt/python.html

The second on has grips with the medallions.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

scooter said:


> Not original grips but look at these 2
> http://www.badgercustomgrips.com/colt_pistol_grips.php
> http://www.grips4guns.com/revolver/colt/python.html
> 
> The second on has grips with the medallions.


Thanks for the links. I've seen all of these and many more including Hogue. I may have to go with one of these if I can't find ORIGINAL grips.


----------



## jimmie (Feb 10, 2007)

I may have some. I'll check in the morning. pm me


----------

